
What is your intake on Facebook copying other apps' features left and right? - mayermail1977
Does it send a wrong message about innovation or it is all good as everybody does it?
======
27182818284
I think often there is more drama about it than necessary.

You can't have 100% innovation all the time. Sometimes you have to refine an
idea for a while. Friendster, MySpace, etc existed before Facebook. Heck, you
maybe even could make the case that the Well belongs in that list.

Additionally, I hear a lot of Internet gasps at things like Facebook's stories
implementation, but far less about, say, Snow which as far as I know is
entirely a copy of Snapchat. So the drama seems selective in the sense that
folks try to make rivalries out of it to pump up the drama.

~~~
mayermail1977
Good comment. Facebook also copied snapcaht entirely I believe it was called
slingshot.

